# Babies at the Vets......



## BabysDad (Nov 2, 2010)

Dropped her off at the Vets this morning to get her teeth cleaned. Very nervous for her, poor baby.

My wife and I were talking all weekend about what we were told about her previous health care. We were given a small index card that had her birth date, 4/15/07, vaccine 10/6/09 then 10/28/10. When we got her, 10/30/2010, her "Breeder" didn't know when her last shots were...... yet .. supposedly they were just done 2 days before we got her..... Wouldn't one know that? And other than the handwritten index card, there were no Vaccination paperwork, tags, nothing...

So while at the Vets, I asked if it would be advisable for her to get a booster, and they said that she could have the full (3 year) dose, that it wouldn't hurt her at all, even if she did just have it done. I approved this, but am now wondering (worrying) id that was the right thing. Will it hurt her if she did just have it done? My heart says she didn't have it done.....


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

don;t know anything about shots but hope the teeth cleaning went well. This summer we had to take my dogue de bordeaux to a pet dentist to have her teeth scaled and tumors removed it was very sad her gums bled a lot after but we got to stay at the place and wait tho since it was out of town for us.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I hope everything went well with her dental. In the future it's not advisable to give vaccines at the same time as anesthesia/surgery etc as it can overload her immune system.


----------



## BabysDad (Nov 2, 2010)

She's home, still a little groggy but home. Poor baby had to have 3 teeth pulled, one molar on the top left side, one premolar and one in the front top, so she may bark with a lisp........ She recommended often anal gland expressions however (check every 3 or 4 months), she said that she removed a lot for such a small dog. Other than being a little tired however, she came right home and ate her food, drank some water, went outside and went potty and is settling in for the night....... She's so darn cute......


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

BabysDad said:


> She's home, still a little groggy but home. Poor baby had to have 3 teeth pulled, one molar on the top left side, one premolar and one in the front top, so she may bark with a lisp........ She recommended often anal gland expressions however (check every 3 or 4 months), she said that she removed a lot for such a small dog. Other than being a little tired however, she came right home and ate her food, drank some water, went outside and went potty and is settling in for the night....... She's so darn cute......


If you start feeding her a high fiber diet that will cut down or completely eliminate anal gland expression. You'll find a lot of info in the nutrition section here. Glad she's o.k. I agree not to give to many drugs at the same time. You should always consult here 1st & do research to make sure you're making the right decision because many vets are in it for the money.


----------



## BabysDad (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been reading about the high fiber diets and am looking into that now. some say it makes no difference, some says it works. I think it will depend on a lot of variables, mostly Baby herself and what high fiber foods are available that she will eat. But it can't hurt based on what I have read so far. Our Vet is pretty good. It's a Local, small town husband and wife team (he's the Doctor) with some neighborhood college students that help out. Our gut feeling was that there was no Rabies Vaccine ever given to her. She would either have a tag or have a certification of Vaccination, since both are given to the owner, and it's a $35 and up fine if the dog is caught not wearing an up to date tag. They didn't say it was an issue with giving her a vaccination shot with anesthesia, but thats something to be mindful of in the future, appreciate knowing that.


----------

